# Brewing Recipe Books Out There



## Gigantorus (20/1/17)

As I'm heading into All Grain soon, I've been looking around to see what existing AG Recipes are out there that I can start out with. 

I've noticed there are quite a few published books on the market which have many great recipes in them.

One book I bought last year was Modern Homebrew Recipes by Gordon Strong. It has a heap of All Grain recipes. This book also has some great technical info at the start about brewing all grain beers as well - this has been a great find for me.

Another couple I found today are:

- Brewing Classic Styles by Jamil Zainasheff and John Palmer. 80 recipes in this one. They are Extract recipes but they also mention how to make them into All Grain as well.

- The Brew Your Own Big Book of Homebrewing from the Brew Your Own magazine. The recipes in this are clones recipes of well known global beers like Sierra Nevada's Pale Ale etc. his was only just published on 5th January this year.

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## mosto (20/1/17)

If you're interested in Australian brewing history (well NSW mainly), Bronzed Brews has some great recipes for re-creating beers of yesteryear, as well as being an interesting read. Also, Brewdog, in Scotland, have their entire recipe book available as a free download https://www.brewdog.com/diydog


----------



## earle (20/1/17)

While brewing classic styles does have how to convert the recipes to all grain IMO it is much more suited to extract brewing. I think the recipes lose something by being optimised for extract then converted back to AG.

Not sure if it has recipes by Designing Great Beers by Daniels could be worth a look.


----------



## MHB (20/1/17)

The BYO 250 Classic Clone Recipes is very good value. Bit more expensive but the very modestly named "Ultimate almanac of world beer recipes" is my personal favourite.
Anyone who stocks Weyermann Malts can get it in for you.
Mark


----------



## wide eyed and legless (20/1/17)

Chris Colby 'Home brew recipe bible'


----------



## manticle (20/1/17)

Are you looking for recommendations from your list or to add to the list you have already?

If beginning, don't overcomplicate. Between designing great beers (no recipes but solid principles of recipe design) and brewing classic styles, you'll have plenty to go on with.

Otherwise look at specific styles you like from the brewing classic styles series or some of the blogs and books by barclay perkins (latter is mostly uk centric).

If you like belgian beers, there's great clone/homage recipes free at candisyrup.com


----------



## GABBA110360 (21/1/17)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itf0F73sRqU
Have this book interesting recipes

Modern Homebrew Recipes

Gordon strong


----------



## Gigantorus (23/1/17)

manticle said:


> Are you looking for recommendations from your list or to add to the list you have already?
> 
> If beginning, don't overcomplicate. Between designing great beers (no recipes but solid principles of recipe design) and brewing classic styles, you'll have plenty to go on with.
> 
> ...


Not at all. Just listing those out there in case others were not aware. Particularly the books with Extract recipes for those who do extract brewing.


----------



## Gigantorus (23/1/17)

GABBA110360 said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Itf0F73sRqU
> Have this book interesting recipes
> 
> Modern Homebrew Recipes
> ...


I agree. It has some great looking recipes.


----------



## Gigantorus (24/1/17)

I've also ordered The Brew Your Own Big Book of Homebrewing from the Brew Your Own magazine from Book Depository. I like the look of some of those clone recipes.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Mick0s (24/1/17)

The BrewDog back catalogue has some good stuff in there, I haven't made any yet though, but can't pass up a good free recipe! 

https://www.brewdog.com/diydog


----------



## Gigantorus (7/2/17)

The Brew Your Own Big Book of Homebrewing arrived late last week and really like the recipe section (which is all I've read through so far). So well known brews in that list, which I look forward to making. Attached is a sample of the book.

Cheers,

Pete 

View attachment The Brew Your Own Big Book of Homebrewing.pdf


----------



## Aussie Mick (8/2/17)

Thanks for sharing Pete.

I've just ordered a copy of the "Big Book". It looks like a great publication


----------



## Gigantorus (9/2/17)

No worries, Mick. It has some great recipes in it.

Dymocks here in Brisbane had the book for $28 but I was able to get it from Book Depository in the UK for $19.95 (inc delivery) and it was delivered within 1 week.

Cheers, Pete


----------

